# Open House & Friday Night Racing near Boyertown,Pa.



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

We are having an Open House Saturday, April 4th 2009. All are welcome to come enjoy the slot car track! Feel free to bring your RC car for a fun filled time on the Dirt RC Track- weather permitting:hat:. The Open House starts at 3:00pm-?. Contact Ed at [email protected] for more information.
Racers are welcome to come out to race @ our track.
S&E Raceway is looking for racers in the Boyertown area to come out and race @ our Home/Club track.
We will be racing 1/32 Dirt Mods along with other classes.
Racing will be held friday nights gates open @ 6:00 P.M. till? and maybe over the weekend if the demands are there.
Please contact me [email protected]
The racers have had alot of fun on our newly built track checkout our website.

http://geocities.com/seraceway/

We are keeping it simple so that everybody has alot of fun,so if you are looking for a good time and alot of racing check us out.:thumbsup:
S&E Motorsports has bodies for sale along with SCX cars and Racer cars.Also we have Alpha Tires right [email protected] our track.
During warmer weather we offer RC racing on our closed M track. This is the HOT SPOT to have alot of fun!:wave:


--------------------
Ed Miller

S&E MOTORSPORTS


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello Racers! S&E, really do have an awesome track and have slot cars on the premises, for sale. They also have cars for those of you who don't have their own. S&E built the track, for everyone to come run and have fun. 

Please go and ck out the Awesome track, at S&E Raceway and Accessories.


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

Only a few hours to go,cars are ready for the slot car track and the nitro trucks are just waiting for some fresh fuel !!! We will have trigger finger till the days end! 

We are having an Open House Saturday, April 4th 2009. All are welcome to come enjoy the slot car track! Feel free to bring your RC car for a fun filled time on the Dirt RC Track- weather permitting. The Open House starts at 3:00pm-?. Contact Ed at [email protected] for more information.
Racers are welcome to come out to race @ our track.
S&E Raceway is looking for racers in the Boyertown area to come out and race @ our Home/Club track.
We will be racing 1/32 Dirt Mods along with other classes.
Racing will be held friday nights gates open @ 6:00 P.M. till? and maybe over the weekend if the demands are there.
Please contact me [email protected]
The racers have had alot of fun on our newly built track checkout our website.

http://geocities.com/seraceway/

We are keeping it simple so that everybody has alot of fun,so if you are looking for a good time and alot of racing check us out.
S&E Motorsports has bodies for sale along with SCX cars and Racer cars.Also we have Alpha Tires right [email protected] our track.
During warmer weather we offer RC racing on our closed M track. This is the HOT SPOT to have alot of fun!


--------------------
Ed Miller

S&E MOTORSPORTS


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello All! My wife and I, went to the S&E Slot & Rc Car Raceway and the both of them are awesome. We had a ball their hospitality, is great....they also cooked on the grill for us, just before we stopped running the RC cars and started the Slot Car Racing. Sherri and ED are a very happy & funny couple.  We know where we're racing this summer.

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK SHERRI & ED. S&E RACEWAY


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*S&E Raceway*

Marcus & Marie,
Everybody here @ S&E Raceway / S&E Motorsports would like to thank you for coming out and race with us on our RC track and our 4 lane Tri-oval slot car track.
Marcus and His wife Marie are good friends of ours and great folks!:wave:
We enjoyed the time with yous and the help on our RC trucks,and SCX slot car setups, you both are great for the sport of RC and slot car.
Everybody needs to come out and checkout our tracks here in Bechtelsville,Pa. and also checkout RCR's place. Here is their address and website.:thumbsup:
Thank you,
Ed & Sherri

Bristol Amish Market
498 Green Lane & RT. 13
Bristol, PA 19007
215-826-0996
www.rcrefurbetc.com

S&E Raceway
http://geocities.com/seraceway/


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Thank You S&E!!!


----------

